# George floyd was killed 300 feet from my house.



## Haxsys (May 30, 2020)

I witnessed the end of it. I have been at the protests since day one.

I have begun livestreaming it on periscope.

Stay tunes, will be out tonight filming the standoff wit the military.

Stway safe, stay healthy

NO JUSTICE NO PEACE

https://www.pscp.tv/haxsyss


----------



## r3yn (Jun 6, 2020)

Down?


----------

